# Squared Swordtail Stomach.



## lucazkoh (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, would anybody happen to have a picture of a swordtail with a squared off stomach? I've tried googling but couldnt find any pictures. Either that or I simply dont know how it looks like and missed it.

Lost two of my pregnant swordtails last night 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Shes probably pregnant. ANd They could have died of stressed.Its better to put them in a different tank when there pregnant


----------



## lucazkoh (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah maybe. Still looking for a picture of a swordtail with her stomach squared off though.


----------

